# advice on getting back to a good place



## almostsingle30 (Oct 5, 2012)

My husband and I are trying to work on our marriage and get to a good place. the quick back story is that for years my husband didn't feel loved. We lacked intamacy and he is very insecure. Now he is just unhappy with me and himself...he doesnt feel "in love" with me, but wants to work it out. He is very up and down. I am emotionally drained, but do want it to work. Any tips or ideas to slowly get back to a good place?


----------



## anchorwatch (Mar 5, 2012)

Read this book. "His Needs, Her Needs" by W. Harley. It brought us back from the brink.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Why did your marriage lack intamacy for years? I assume you mean sex=intamacy.


----------



## almostsingle30 (Oct 5, 2012)

Yes, sex....I know I had issues and he didn't feel loved, the problem was he never told me. He is passive and I thought things were great and then BAM...He wants to be in love with me, but doesn't have those feeling, ect

I am getting that book his needs, her needs and I think it will be a good resource.

We have a 2 and 5 year old and we want to keep our family together, but I know it will be a long journey...


----------

